# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  kad ste bebu prvi put vodile van?

## bongica

svoje prvo dijete sam vodila van već sa 10 dana, ali vani je bilo 40 stupnjeva i sred ljeta. osim što idemo pedijatru radi čišćenja zaostalog pupka, još vani nismo bili, a imamo 17 dana. kad ste vi soje bebače vodile prvi put van? :?

----------


## ana.m

Janko ej bio vani sa 2.5 tjedna ali samo zato što ja nisam mogla ranije. Jedva sam hodala. Ovaj put se nadam da neću biti šivana, pa da ćemo vrlo brzo u šetnju, ipak trebam roditi sred ljeta.

----------


## zrinka

cim se mama osjeca dovoljno dobro, moze se ici vani
mi smo bili vec sa par dana, a sa 12 dana smo bili na rodinom standu  :D

----------


## Sun

prvi put vani s tri dana kad smo išli iz rodilišta, od tada svaki dan u šetnji zamotani u maramu   :Smile:

----------


## Ivana B-G

kako ovi vasi odgovori gode mojim ocima!   :Grin:   kod mene svi u jednom glasu: ni slucajno prije punih mjesec dana...al' ja cu opet po svom! hehe.

----------


## Sun

> kako ovi vasi odgovori gode mojim ocima!    kod mene svi u jednom glasu: ni slucajno prije punih mjesec dana...al' ja cu opet po svom! hehe.


a još trebaš roditi u najlijepše doba godine, vremenski uvjeti idealni   :Smile:  
Ja rodila usred zime i nije nam smetalo, šetali uz more, na friškom zraku, bebo zdrav i otporan  :D

----------


## miha

ja sam rodila 7.10., carskim rezom, pa sam 9-ti dan već gurala kolica parkom (bila je lijepa jesen)... 

od onda nas nitko više nije mogao zadržati u kući, a kad sam 2mj kasnije kupila i maramu - fijuuuu... cijeli svijet (doslovno, jer je Rok s 2mj bio i u austriji) je bio moj :D !!!

----------


## Sarina_mama

Treceg dana od izlaska iz bolnice! Ona je znaci imala 7 dana!  :D

----------


## Matilda

Nakon pet dana rodilišta, jedva sam čekala da odem van. Čim me je šav prestao zatezati i dovoljno je zarastao, odmah sam otrčala u šetnju. M je bila stara 11 dana.

----------


## k2007

> kod mene svi u jednom glasu: ni slucajno prije punih mjesec dana...


kod mene svi jednoglasno da nema posjeta prvih mjesec dana  :?  
pa što nije ako beba može van da može i u doticaj s drugima (mislim na prijatelje i rodbinu, koji NARAVNO da će ga htjeti pogledati, možda i primiti...)? oprane ruke i sve ostalo, naravno...i nemaju pristup bolesni...ali inače.....?

----------


## nelitza77

> kod mene svi jednoglasno da nema posjeta prvih mjesec dana


hi hi reci ti njima da znas jednu mamu "ludaru" koja je prvo u 37+ tjednu trudnoce putovala avionom, onda rodila doma u kadi i nakon svega odvela drugi dan po rodjenju dijete na pregled pedijatru i to podzemnom (kad nam je vec stanica pred nosom), a po povratku su jos svratili i u ducan jer je "nemajka" i ostatak obitelji ogladnio  :Embarassed:

----------


## gita75

Sa šest dana otišli u šetnju, popili kavu, i više nas nitko nije mogo zadržat doma. Moja mama se zgražala jer je ona mene čuvala doma do mjesec dana (u sred ljeta), ali se uskoro pomirila s time i pridružila se šetnjama.

----------


## leonisa

imala je 20 dana.
isli bi i prije, ali ja nisam mogla.

ja nisam htjela posjete prvih mj. dana.
(ali opet zbog sebe- bili smo mjesecima razdvojeni i htjela sam da smo neko vrijeme samo mi. bez drugih)

naravno, bake i djedove ne smatram pod posjete.

----------


## Riana

kako smo doma došli iz rodilišta 14.11, a bilo je hladno, vani smo bile tek negdje u 12 mjesecu, sjećam se da je bilo jako toplo i sunčano. malo smo šetale po terasi... 
voljela bih da mi se druga beba rodi negdje u travnju/svibnju, pa da nam prvi dani krenu sunčano i toplo....

----------


## Leica

Prvi puta nakon dva tjedna, imali smo sreću da je te godine bila super topla zima, tako da smo bile vani non-stop. Drugi put smo izašli nakon tjedan dana, malo su me ćudno gledali jer sam šepala, ali mene je baš bilo briga kaj tko misli...  :Smile:

----------


## rayna

i mi negdje sa 2 tjedna,slažem se s
leonisom u vezi napornih posjeta prvih dana.
odjednom bi se svi sjatili kod nas,a mi bi bili sami.

----------


## Barbi

Prvo dijete sam vodila vani nakon deset dana. 
Drugo peti dan.  :Smile:

----------


## željka!

6 dana nakon njegovog izlaska iz rodilišta.

Bio je lip i sunčan dan i jednostavno mi se nije stalo doma.

----------


## miha

> pa što nije ako beba može van da može i u doticaj s drugima (mislim na prijatelje i rodbinu, koji NARAVNO da će ga htjeti pogledati, možda i primiti...)? oprane ruke i sve ostalo, naravno...i nemaju pristup bolesni...ali inače.....?


paaaa, sve ovisi o tebi i želiš li ti punu kuću odmah po dolasku iz bolnice (pogotovo ako rodiš carskim rezom).

ja nisam željela promenade - moji starci su dolazili, naravno, ali frendove smo puštali na kapaljku, pogotovo one 'glasnije'... jer, treba ipak ponudit ljude, skuhat kavu, dat nešto za jest, pa kad odu prat suđe i sl.
ja se nisam htjela time baviti...

ali zato, tko god je htio mogao je s nama u park ili u grad na kavu 8)

----------


## livac

s 2 tjedna

----------


## Loryblue

peti dan po njenom deolasku iz bolnice (ostala na neonatologiji 7 dana).
ali bilo je lito, vruće, a ona sa preboljenom teškom žuticom. pa onda bolje da je na zraku i suncu nego doma u zatvorenom. i kako smo krenili u skitanje tako smo i nastavili svakodnevno. samo nas je kiša zadržavala doma. burna nam je bila sasvim normalna za šetnju.

----------


## Eci

Sa Erikom čim je došao iz bolnice (10 dana star)
Sa Irom isto sa 10 dana.
Od početka idemo van svaki dan, čak i po kiši i vjetru (onda stavimo navlaku za kišu ili u nosilici)

----------


## Maxime

S 13 dana smo otisli u prvu setnju, to jest prekjucer   :Grin:  Istina da je ponosna mama jos malo hodala kao patkica zbog savova ali to nam nije pokrvarilo veselje i uzitak svjezeg zraka ...

----------


## TeinaMama

Tea je išla van odmah po dolasku iz rodilišta, znači osmi dan s mojom mamom dok sam se ja odmarala. Ali bile su samo po dvorištu. A drugi dan smo nas dvije već šetale psa.

----------


## Lutonjica

margita je rodjena 19.3.
24.3. smo otisli na rucak kod jedne bake
25.3. smo otisli na rucak kod druge bake
26.3. smo otisli u setnju od sat i pol, u okviru koje smo poharale marks i spencer
od onda smo svaki dan vani po dva sata u komadu (setnja, park, kava)
 :Grin:  

a goste (prijatelje, ne rodbinu) sami zovemo svaki dan jer nam je popodne dosadno  8)

----------


## Brankica

7. dan

Patronazna i doktorka (po novom ovde obavezno jednom i doktorka dodje da pregleda bebu) su mi rekle, ako beba ima preko 3kg posle 5. dana na vazduh, do pola sata.

----------


## suzana_s

sa 3 tjedna, tj cim sam docekala malo lijepse vrijeme i kada sam dosla k sebi od svega

----------


## dramica

sa deset dana prvi put,a već smo i šopingirali po Kiki i Superkonzumu,sada smo po sat dva na zraku...

----------


## Lutonjica

mi smo danas (11. joj dan) bili i dva puta vani (popodne nismo uspjeli organizirat goste, pa rekosmo ajmo jos jednom van   :Grin:   )

----------


## ana.m

> sa deset dana prvi put,a već smo i šopingirali po Kiki i Superkonzumu,sada smo po sat dva na zraku...


Ja bi s malom bebom išla van, nikako tako rano u shoping centar, pogotovo ne u hladnije dane.

----------


## tridesetri

par dana nakon poroda, u slingu, ali imali smo i srecu da je ova zima bila stvarno blaga...osim toga d. je vec u dobi od tri dana prevalio put od rijeke do zagreba  :Grin: 
mislim da je super ici s bebom na zral sto ranije. 
ono sto se ja ne bih usudila sa tek rodjenom bebom je:
-ici van u kolicima po zimi pa nemas osjecaj da li joj je hladno ili ne
-ici u shoping centre i sl. zatvorene prostore

----------


## tridesetri

zral = zrak

----------


## Serpentina

Mi smo išle nakon tjedan dana - lijepo je vrijeme bilo a i živim u bolesno toploj Crikvenici. Cura je sretna bila skroz :D . Meni su držali predavanja da ne prije mjesec dana, i onda samo na pet minuta, pa na deset... nebuloze.

----------


## Felix

nelitza  :Laughing:  
zeko je sa 5 dana putovao iz graza u zagreb 8) , sa 6 dana isao u setnju (marama) i kod mamme juanite u posjetu, sa 8 dana u ducan itd... 
marama rules! kolica smo prvi put isprobali valjda sa mjesec dana.
jedino sam izbjegavala shopping centre. i meni je tamo grozno, a kamoli maloj bebi.

----------


## migulica

3.12. rođena, 11.12. išli smo pješice nećakinji na rođendan. Moja mam je bila malo frapirana, no nismo se dali 8)

----------


## Timmy

Tri dana po izlasku iz bolnice, znaci 11 dana od carskog, ja sam gurala kolica a ona su gurala mene. Dan izmisljen, kraj listopada, milina.

----------


## jozefina

Obzirom da su mi napravili mesarsku epiziotomiju, nisam mogla hodati 3-4 tjedna poslije poroda. Svejedno smo se nakon 3 tjedna odgegali na kratko van. Vrijeme je bilo pre lijepo da ne izadjemo. Da sam se bolje osjecala, izasli bi vec u prvom tjednu.   :Smile:

----------


## Nikina mama

S dva tjedna

----------


## malena beba

elu sa 16 dana, josipa tek sa mjesec i 20 dana   :Sad:

----------


## vissnja

Mi smo bili napolju sa 8 dana, ljudi su nam se iscudjavali kao da smo nosili mladunce Tiranosaurusa.
A patronazna nam je rekla: kad beba napuni mesec dana, malo napolje. Prvi dan 5, drugi 10 minuta, treci 13  :shock:  MM je pitao hoce li dete moci da provede dan napolju pre nego podje u skolu   :Grin:

----------


## rica

nakon 5 dana izašle iz bolnice, 7 dan smo išle kod mog ginića, a od 10 dana smo izašle i vani, fino obučene i zabundane, jer je bilo prohladno, ali ni to nam nije smetalo!!! :D 
nisam marila za razne komentare okoline!!!

----------


## filipova mama

Mi smo 1. puta bili vani s mjesec dana. Bila je hladna zima.

----------


## tibica

Mi smo bili 10. dan kod sveki na ručku i cijelo popodne kod nje. Mala je prespavala veći dio izlaska.

----------


## anna24

Mi smo prvi put bili vani pri izlasku iz bolnice (peti dan), a sa 9 dana otišli smo na put za slavoniju na feštu. U pravoj šetnji bili smo tek sa kojih dvadesetak dana jer se ja još nisam osjećala najbolje zbog carskog. No sad smo vani svaki dan (osim kad pada kiša)  :Smile: )

----------


## MalaBuba

sa njenih 6 dana, odmah nakon blagoslova patronažne..   :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

3. dan - pa morali smo nekako doći iz bolnice   :Grin:

----------


## Veki

Sa prvim djetetom smo išli nakon mjesec dana prvi put van i to na pregled kukića i odmah ostali u bolnici  :Crying or Very sad:  ,tako da smo tek sa dva mjeseca išli u šetnju i to sa cijelom opremom- duboka kolica, ogromna torba...( nismo još imali maramu, nabavili tek za mjesec dana). Ma puna oprema!
Sa drugom bebom smo za pet dana bili vani, u marami, razmišljali da li nam kaj treba, zaključili da ciku ima i ležerno otišli svi četvoro u šetnju :D

----------


## Honey

> A patronazna nam je rekla: kad beba napuni mesec dana, malo napolje. Prvi dan 5, drugi 10 minuta, treci 13  :shock:  MM je pitao hoce li dete moci da provede dan napolju pre nego podje u skolu


  :Laughing:

----------


## blis

Sa sinom smo izašli van s preko mjesec dana. Ja nisam mogla hodati.  :Sad: 
S kćeri sam bila u gradu njen 8. dan. Sama s autom i slingom. A u vrtu smo od prvog, tj. 3. dana.  :Smile:

----------


## melani25

nakon tocno 10 dana, setnja je trajala 5 min...jer su došli gosti..  :Mad:

----------


## ana.m

Pričam ja neki dan sa sveki o dolasku bebice i dođemo nekako na tmu izlaska van iz stana u šetnju. I kaže ona meni nešto u stilu
"Pa ni hne treba joj previše ljetne robice, ionako nećete bar 3 tjedna moći ići van"
Pitam ja nju oa zakaj ne bi išli van, ljeto je lijepo je toplo, ak je baš jako sunce izađemo ranije ujutro ili predvečer i zakaj dijete ne bi išlo na zrak.
A ona meni "Je, a kak buš van, dok se ti oporaviš od reza i poroda..."
Kažem ja njoj da tko kaže da me moraju rezati, da možda ovaj put uspijem bez toga, da se tome iskreno nadam i kaže oa na to "A kak ti misliš roditi a da te ne režu?"  :?   :Evil or Very Mad:   :shock:

----------


## jeca1983

ja sam Vuka izvela posle mesec dana, jer smo tada kupili kolica. Mogli smo i pre ali kazu da sa mesec dana tek treba bebe izvoditi vani.

----------


## jeca1983

ja sam Vuka izvela posle mesec dana, jer smo tada kupili kolica. Mogli smo i pre ali kazu da sa mesec dana tek treba bebe izvoditi vani.

----------


## ana.m

> Mogli smo i pre ali kazu da sa mesec dana tek treba bebe izvoditi vani.


A zakaj? Kaj se dijetetu može dogoditi vani?
Kak je rekla MM-ova teta (bapska priča naravno) odluta mu duša pa se ne zna više vratiti u tijelo   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## litala

svih vrlo rano, nakon tri-cetiri dana, ovisno kad smo dosli doma.

evo se ami rodila u petak u podne, u subotu je bila na balkonu u rodilistu, u nedjelju popodne smo sjedili i setkali svojim dvoristem   :Grin:

----------


## (maša)

došli doma nakon 3 dana u 17 sati i taj dan niso išli, sljedeći dan već bili vani......i poslje svaki dan osim kad je padala kiša...  :Grin:

----------


## (maša)

i mene su svi u čudu gledali zašto je vani, pa hladno mu je, pa nije dobro, ja bu isto trebala ležat 40 dana  :?   i bla bla...al evo dečko zdrav, veseli i debeli....  :Grin:

----------


## sweetmint

Mi smo na balkonu bili sa 15.-tak dana, a prva šetnja sa 20.-tak. Išli bi mi i ranije, ali ono glupo vrijemee.....

----------


## disa

> jeca1983 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Mogli smo i pre ali kazu da sa mesec dana tek treba bebe izvoditi vani.
> 
> 
> A zakaj? Kaj se dijetetu može dogoditi vani?
> Kak je rekla MM-ova teta (bapska priča naravno) odluta mu duša pa se ne zna više vratiti u tijelo


E svasta!  :Laughing:

----------


## aurora8

s 4 tjedna i ne mislim da sam išta propustila 
sporo sam se oporavljala nakon carskog..

----------


## milamaja

mi smo išli van prvi put nakon dva tjedna u šetnju (prije je bila na balkonu) i nako dva dana šetnje sam stvarno požalila. Iako sam se prije super osjećala i prestala krvariti nakon tih šetnji sam ponovo prokrvarila (i tako je trajalo još dva tjedna), šav me počeo boljeti, hemeroidi... Koma. Mislim da je bolje ipak malo pričekati, barem tri tjedna od poroda da si ne zakomplicirate bespotrebno.

----------


## Eci

Da nadopunim svoj stari post: ovaj puta smo otišli van kada je Vito imao 6 dana. I od onda svaki dan. 
Na žalost šetnje su kratke jer me nakon malo hodanja počne boliti  kičma.

----------


## donna

mi u prvu šetnju 20-ti dan..točno se sjećam tog dana !

----------


## Nikina mama

Najgori su mi komentari - ne mozes ici van sa bebom do krstenja :shock: 

Svasta!

----------


## njamun

I mi smo išli vani sa 20 dana. Bila je zima, puhala lagana bura, i sijalo sunce. Dobro smo ga utoplili, stavili u zatvorenu košaru od kolica, i u šetnju!!! I onda tako svaki dan nadalje....

----------


## ana-blizanci

čim se majka osječa dovoljno spremnom i jakom gurati kolica-djete može vani.naravno treba ga obući u skladu s vremenom!

----------


## duška

ja svoje cure odmah nakon tjedan dana kak smo došli iz bolnice,a kuma mi ima troje djece i svo troje svaki dan šeta i po suncu i po kiši i po snijegu i klinci su turbo zdravi i otporni na bolesti.

----------


## *MaemI*

mi smo izasli 10-ti dan jer smo 8 dana bili u rodilistu, ali na balkonu smo bili cim smo dosli doma iz rodilista

----------


## medusa

i mi smo bili negdje 15-dan vani. Najbolje mi je bilo jutros (mala ima mjesec i 2 dana) kad je usputni prolaznik našao me shodno za pitati: Joj pa zar beba nije premala za ići vani? Pa zar joj nije hladno?
Ja sam se samo nasmijala i rekla nije. Još mi je smješnije što je to bio neki mlađi muškarac cca 35 g. Valjda ima neku hipohondraču kući   :Grin:

----------


## Taša

D nakon mjesec a H nakon par dana

----------


## Lutonjica

> čim se majka osječa dovoljno spremnom i jakom gurati kolica-djete može vani.


ili nositi u slingu/ marami.
marge je u singu od svog 7. dana
u kolica je prvi put ušla nakon navršenih mjesec dana

----------


## ira.iray

Sa M. nakon 14 dana, a sa L, nakon mjesec i pol   :Smile:

----------


## Yuna

mi smo jučer bili prvi put u šetnji, nakon točno 2 tjedna.
taman je malo narasao, a i mene prestalo boljeti. 8)

----------


## Eci

> i mi smo bili negdje 15-dan vani. Najbolje mi je bilo jutros (mala ima mjesec i 2 dana) kad je usputni prolaznik našao me shodno za pitati: Joj pa zar beba nije premala za ići vani? Pa zar joj nije hladno?
> Ja sam se samo nasmijala i rekla nije. Još mi je smješnije što je to bio neki mlađi muškarac cca 35 g. Valjda ima neku hipohondraču kući


Mene moja baka stalno proganja da stavim malom kapicu i dekicu i to preko nosa da ne udiše hladan zrak.   :Laughing:

----------


## ana.m

I mi smo već bili vani   :Grin:  . Prvi put 5. dana kada smo išli na pregled, a u prvu šetnju 8. dan  :D

----------


## Thlaspi

evo, mi smo bili vani  prvi puta 9. dan... :Smile:   išli bi i prije ali su moje noge bile slabe od ležanja u bolnici nakon carskog (kilava mama, šta ćeš  :Embarassed: )

----------


## jenny

mi smo Laru izveli nakon 3 tjedna..ja prije nisam mogla hodati.a i rodila se dan prije badnjaka pa i nije bas bilo toplo vani...malo smo ju prosetali i poslikali po zrinjevcu,a onda je pocela urlikati za cicom(ritam joj je bio malo nepredvidljiv)pa smo "jurili" doma.

----------


## donatela

mi smo bili vani 9-ti dan i to samo zato sta smo 8 dana bili u bolnici.ako je sve ok i ako mama moze normalno hodat ne kuzim zasto bi bili doma.beba mi ima 3 mj i mi smo skoro po cijele dane negdje vani.bolje da smo vani na zraku nego doma a i ona uziva kad smo u setnji  :Love:

----------


## Thlaspi

> mi smo Laru izveli nakon 3 tjedna..ja prije nisam mogla hodati.a i rodila se dan prije badnjaka pa i nije bas bilo toplo vani...malo smo ju prosetali i poslikali po zrinjevcu,a onda je pocela urlikati za cicom(ritam joj je bio malo nepredvidljiv)pa smo "jurili" doma.


da, ja se još ne usudim na daleke šetnje jer Pavao voli puno i često papati a u mom kvartu, iako ima puno zelenila, nema puno parkova i klupica, a ne mogu ga dojiti na cesti  :Grin:  
zato čekam da spoji malo dulji period bez jela pa da možemo i na daleke pute...

----------


## Ora

> Mogli smo i prije ali kazu da sa mjesec dana tek treba bebe izvoditi vani.


Kada smo mi izlazili iz bolnice (11.dan) pedijatrica je rekla da dijete može odmah van. Djetetu ne može štetiti sviježi zrak (eh koliko je sviježe usred ljeta   :Laughing:  )
Eto kao što rekoh...prva šetnja 12. dan po porodu   :Grin:

----------


## Ora

> da, ja se još ne usudim na daleke šetnje jer Pavao voli puno i često papati a u mom kvartu, iako ima puno zelenila, nema puno parkova i klupica, a ne mogu ga dojiti na cesti  
> zato čekam da spoji malo dulji period bez jela pa da možemo i na daleke pute...


ma kaj nema klupica...imaš rizol, stupiće...   :Grin:   hehhe ma šalim se...ali istina jest da se kod nas u kvartu uistinu nemaš gdje sjesti ako odeš u šetnju prema šumi...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## vlac

Mi smo prvi puta izašle van sa njezinih 2 tjedna i od tada svaki dan.

----------


## Rene2

Ja sam izašla, čim je prvi put bilo dovoljno sunčano i bez vjetra. (Baš je to proljeće bilo vjetrovito), a to je negdje sa 3 tjedna.

Moja seka je rodila 14.9. i već su prošli tjedan iskoristili svaki lijepi dan, popodnevno sunce za šetnju, a i malo sunčanja, jer je maloj bilirubin bio granični, pa je pedijatar preporučio da se iskoristi svaka zraka sunca, dok ga ima. (Bolje to, nego fotika)

I dobro da jesu, jer vidi sad vremena.  :Razz:

----------


## bfamily

Mi smo išli u šetnju 11. dan.   :Smile:  
Meni je trebalo malo vremena dok sam se navikla na malo biće koje ovisi o meni a i rez od carskog nije baš pomogao.
Od tada idemo vani svaki dan, osim po (jakoj) kiši i super nam je.
Totalno sam protiv onih babljih priča, u stilu ne vani prije krštenja, ili barem prije mjesec dana, majka se ne smije prati 45 dana nakon poroda...   :Rolling Eyes:   Sve same gluposti!

----------


## domy

Mi smo tek išli van sa negdje 4 tjedna .Jako mu je dugo zarastao pupak. Zbog čega je patronažna čak 4 puta dolazila i palila ga. Pa je bilo loše vrjeme tak da smo se načekali do prvog izlaska.

----------


## CountdownToMiracle

Mi smo van na prvu šetnju išli nakon 2 tjedna. Pupak je isto dugo zarastao, al nas je patronažna i poticala neka se ne bojimo, i neka dijete udahne svježeg zraka  :Smile:  I Maši se svidjelo, jer je pajkila   :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

kakve veze ima zarastanje pupka s izlaskom van?  :?

----------


## CountdownToMiracle

VIš nemam pojma. Valjda sam to automatski skomentirala, kad sam čitala da svi to isto prokomentiraju.

Mislim da nema to veze - to smo eto tak komentirale   :Laughing:

----------


## diva7

nakon 3 tjedna. Prije se nisam osjećala sposobnom za šetnju.

----------


## zhabica

mi nakon 3ipo tjedna jer je meni trebalo malo duze da se oporavim, al bilo je komentara "pa jos ti je mali", "razbolit ce se" "pa to je jako nepazljivo od tebe tako malo dite vodit vani" "jel te nije strah?" (cega?) "pa da se ne razboli" al meni je to sve smijesno... mislim da ce bit samo otporniji, cak smo se nasli vrlo brzo i u situaciji da moram podojit vani jer se nije htio umirit, sjela na klupicu, digla majcu i podojila, prolaznici se smijesili. jos se moram s maramom ustosit i svijet je nas  :Smile: 
inace su preporuke onih koje ja uzimam za autoritet da se ide van kad je mama spremna za setnju, tako je kod nas i bilo.  :Smile:

----------


## Yorkica

Ja sam rodila 10.11 i išla sam vani s njon nakon 15 dana.

----------


## katarinaB

mi smo nakon tjedan dana isle u setnju,ja sam se super osjecala,prirodan porod,bez epiz.mala cijelo vrijeme spavala,i sada sa 3mj.kako je vani hladno svaki dan idemo van!

----------


## madamare

moj muž i sin su našu princezu prošetali isti dan kad je izašla iz rodilište. dakle, imala je 3 dana. bio je kraj 5. mjeseca i dosta toplo.

----------


## M@rtin@

nakon dva tjedna je pala prva šetnja   :Smile:

----------


## Irena001

Danas smo prvi puta bili u kratkoj šetnji- Helena ima danas 17 dana  :Smile:

----------


## mmmama

Prvi put nakon 12 dana (početak studenoga), drugi put već peti dan zbog jednog pregleda (početak svibnja).

----------


## Yorkica

Ja seam se taman vratila iz šetnje.
Vodila sam malenu kao šta sam več napisala nakon 15 dana vani i nekako smo uhvatili ritam,ona je dosta spavala jer je imala žuticu,vrijeme je bilo hladno,ali sunčano,a imamo zatvorenu košaru na kolicima pa joj je lijepo toplo.
Onda je jedno vrijeme bilo užasno vrijeme,kiša,bura,stvarno prehladno pa petnaestak dana nismo izlazile,a onda joj se začepio i nosič,ali od slinavih posjetitelja koji su je ljubakali i nosili poi stanu.
Sljedeči puta kad je bilo relativno lijepo išla sam do mame,ona za razliku od mene ima vrt i dvorište pa sam je tu izvodila,a kad sam se vratila kuči dočekala me svekrva,izvrijeđala da sam luda,da to ona nikad u životu nije čula da se malo djete vodi vani,da ču razbolit djete,da nemam pameti...svašta mi izgovorila.
Nakon toga mi je neugodno bilo izač,jer iovako joj je bio začepljen nosič i da se još više razboli optužila bi mene da je zbog mojih šetnji.
I onda opet užasno vrijeme bura,led i morali smo bit doma.
Sad kad je opet malo ljepše imam užasan problem!!!!!!
Sad joj je dva mjeseca,presvučem je ,podojim,zaspe mi u kolicima i odemo van.
Nakon 15-20-30 minuti,nebitno probudi se,malo miruje,a onda vrišti tako da se ljudi okreču za nama,ceni,ostaje bez zraka-užas.
Ponesem u boičici malo izdojenog mljeka baš ako mi se to dogodi i dudicu,ali ništa ne pomaže.
Dođem do auta,opet je podojim,držim je i ona se smiri.
vratim je kolica urla,suze frcaju,cene od plača.
Jednostavno neda se smirit.
Dođemo kući izvadim je,ona zaspe na meni i sve normalno.
Ali nije to prvi put,to mi se do sada dogodilo 6-7 puta da se probudi usred šetnje i nezaustavljivo plače.
Inače jako malo plače,a kad zaplače onda je to tako histerično da se i ja prepadnem.
Šta da radim  :?  :? 
Zar djeca nebi trebala guštat dok su vani i voze se,a ne probudit se i nezaustavljivo vrištat??

----------


## Lutonjica

želi tvoju blizinu.
nabavi si neku nosiljku, maramu, sling, štogod ti paše i idite s tim van. i probaj se ohrabriti da je dojiš čim zaplače, gdjegod da se našle.
margita je u prvih mjesec dan išla van isključivo u slingu, bez kolica. sad idemo ponekad samo u slingu/ marami, a ponekad u kolicima, a marama je vezana na meni da ju ubacim kad zatreba.
dojimo bilo gdje.

----------


## (maša)

Mihael je mrzio kolica dok nije počeo sjedit, od rođenja je tako bilo...vozio se ako je zaspao na rukama ili u slingu pa smo ga spustili, al jako kratko...

----------


## Yorkica

Da,ali joj je hladno ako je nosim samo u nosiljci,u kolicima je skroz zaštičena  :?

----------


## slava

Bila je blaga zima, pa smo izišli van nakon neka 3 tjedna, a možda je bilo i ranije, ne sjećam se više.

----------


## Lutonjica

po meni su zaštićeniji u nosiljci nego u kolicima. margitu sam prvih mjesec dana šetala SAMO u nosiljci baš zato što mislim da joj je novorođenoj bebi tako i toplije i ugodnije.
e da, mislim da adekvatnu nosiljku (maramu ili sling). u klokanici se beba ne može tako zakukuljiti i zatopliti kao u njima

----------


## la_mama

MM ga je vodio vani nekih tjedan-dva nakon poroda. Ja sam bila za šetnju tek nakon tri tjedna, rezanje me uništilo   :Mad:  

A onda smo nakon toga bar sat-dva šetali po vani, kad god je to vrijeme dozvoljavalo. Ma i po kiši smo radili đireve kad sam morala izać s njim (kruh, mlijeko i to), a ne bi mi se dalo vraćati u stan  8)

----------


## Lutonjica

> po meni su zaštićeniji u nosiljci nego u kolicima. margitu sam prvih mjesec dana šetala SAMO u nosiljci baš zato što mislim da joj je novorođenoj bebi tako i toplije i ugodnije.
> e da, mislim da adekvatnu nosiljku (maramu ili sling). u klokanici se beba ne može tako zakukuljiti i zatopliti kao u njima


pogledaj ovo:
http://public.fotki.com/Lutonjica/marge/slicka.html
http://public.fotki.com/Lutonjica/marge/sss.html

na tim fotkama marge ima oko 3 tjedna. ovako dobro ne moze biti zasticena u kolicima   :Wink:  

ovdje ima mjesec dana:
http://public.fotki.com/Lutonjica/ma...fotke0004.html

opet bolje nego kolica  :D

----------


## Yorkica

Sad je neznam kako stavit tako sliku da ti pokažem,ali ona ti je zamotana u tanku dekicu i u paketini,i onda u košari od kolica koja je cjela izolirana protiv vjetra i kiše,vidiš joj samo glavicu.
Nosiljku imam,ali nije tako kao marama nego ona sta se kopča na leđima,kao ruksak izgleda,samo sa rupama na noge   :Laughing:  
Neznam kako se to baš zove.
Evo ovako možeš vidit kolica....
http://ljubimci-forum.com/index.php?topic=35407.1350

----------


## Lutonjica

> ali ona ti je zamotana u tanku dekicu i u paketini,i onda u košari od kolica koja je cjela izolirana protiv vjetra i kiše,vidiš joj samo glavicu.


pa normalno da plače, pa ne bi li ti plakala da si tako zamotana   :Wink:

----------


## Yorkica

Mene uvjek strah da če joj bit hladno  :Smile:  
Kad mi je dolazila patronažna,onda je htjela vidit kako je stavim za spavanje,a spava mi u paketini u krevetiću i onda mi je rekla da joj je to malo da još omotam dekicu oko nje(ali stvarno skroz skroz tanka),onda računam ako tako spava,a u stanu je toplo,vani če joj bit onda hladno :? 
Vidit ču kako če bit u sljedečoj šetnji kad skinem malo tereta oko nje pa vam javim   :Kiss:

----------


## Lutonjica

patronažne nažalost imaju tendenciju preutopljavanja djece.
ja nikad nisam koristila "paketinu"

----------


## Luna Rocco

Skroz se slažem s Lutonjicom.
Sjećam se kad sam s Kalebom bila ne pregledu kukova u Klaićevoj - imao je mjesec i pol, polovica petog mjeseca, sunce pržiiiii, bilo je valjda preko 30 - on u bodiju i tankim ljetnim hlačicama u marami, a roditelji u čekaonici drže isto toliko staro dijete u najdebljem plišanom odjelcu, omotano u dekicu. Jadno dijete, bilo je zažareno u licešcu i vrištalo je, bit će od vrućine.

Mi smo išli van kad je imao 10 dana, išli bi i ranije, ali bili smo u bolnici 9 dana zbog žutice. Ok, Kaleb je proljetna beba, ali sam rodila zimi bilo bi isto - utoplila bih ga, stavila u maramu - onda ga još grije i moje tijelo - zakopčala jaknu preko i ajmo. Tako smo se šetali prošlu zimu, dakle, kad je imao 7-8-9 mjeseci. 

Kolica mi nisu neko rješenje za zimu... Čak i sad, kad ima 22 mjeseca i kolica koristimo kad moram obaviti jutarnji shopping, imam feeling da mu je zima u njima.

----------


## Yorkica

Danas je nisam motala u dekicu za van.
Bili smo u šetnji  2 sata,uglavnom je spavala,a kad bi se probudila malo bi gledala i opet zaspala.
 :D

----------


## zure

Mi smo izašle nakon 14 dana malo po suncu i obukla san joj skafanderić i bilo joj je vruće danas smo opet bile vani pa je bila u đemperiću i taman joj je.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Danas je nisam motala u dekicu za van.
> Bili smo u šetnji  2 sata,uglavnom je spavala,a kad bi se probudila malo bi gledala i opet zaspala.
>  :D


super!
i dalje ti preporucam da nabavis sling ili maramu, pa kad zaplace, samo je premjestis na sebe i nastavis setnju   :Wink:

----------


## Yorkica

Koja je razlika sling-marama?

----------


## Ria

Nakon 3 tjedna kad je prestalo padat sve što je padalo tih dana - snijeg, kiša. 
Bilo je to točno na dan predviđenog termina (rodila sam 3 tjedna ranije).

----------


## Lutonjica

> Koja je razlika sling-marama?


marama je duza i mozda malo komplicirnija za vezanje, ali ima nesto vise mogucnosti nosenja i bolje (ravnomjerije) rasporedi teret (pa je nosenje lakse)
ja imam i jedno i drugo i uglavnom po ljeti preferiram sling, a po zimi maramu
na mojim fotkama marama ti je ono zuto-narancsto, a sling ono plavo

----------


## memaa

Ja sam rodila u 10 mj i svoju bebu sam vodila van nakon 15 dana ali bilo je lijepo vrijeme nije bilo hladno  :Smile:

----------


## Vendi

Rodila sam oboje u zimi.Van smo izašli sa starijim sa 3 tjedna,a sa mlađom sa 2 tjedna.Patronažna nam je objasnila da beba smije van ako je lijepo vrijeme.Zapravo ne smije bit ispod nule,kiša,magla,jaki vjetar ili snijeg.Čim to uvjeti dozvoljavaju,šetnja.

----------


## Honey

Novu bebu vodili s 13 dana van. Otišli na sladoled, pa kod frizera. Namjeravali šišati starijeg bracu, ali on se nije dao. (Slijedeći put smo prvo išli frizeru, pa onda na sladoled  :Mljac:  ) Od onda smo skoro svaki dan bar malo vani.

----------


## Nina2007

Mi smo prvi put izašli s nekih mjesec dana, bila je zima (a i još nismo bili uhvatili ritam pa mi je bilo glupo voditi ga vani)

----------


## nefertiti

> svoje prvo dijete sam vodila van već sa 10 dana, ali vani je bilo 40 stupnjeva i sred ljeta. osim što idemo pedijatru radi čišćenja zaostalog pupka, još vani nismo bili, a imamo 17 dana. kad ste vi soje bebače vodile prvi put van? :?



Išli smo van kod pedijatra nakon 12 dana na lapiziranje pupka a pedijatrica nam je rekla da ga vodimo pomalo van kada navrši 15 dana

----------


## ella

pet dana je bila stara kad smo provele prvo popodne u dvoristu

----------


## strumpfeta

Obzirom da sam prvorotka i da sam, znate i same, pomalo pogubljena i uplasena pred novim stilom zivota u koji MM i ja trebamo zakoraciti kroz otprilike 12 sedmica, imam jedno pitanjce za vas iskusnije... Naime, ako mi je termin 5. juli, mislite li da bismo imali sanse nase malo cudo krajem ljeta, pocetkom jeseni voditi negdje na more? Krajem septembra, pocetkom oktobra, dakle ....

Ja se nekako nadam da cemo to uspjeti izmanevrisati, samo da sve bude OK.

Hvala i pozdrav  :Love:

----------


## Lutonjica

zara je rođena 26.7.
sredinom rujna otišli smo na more  :Wink:  
margita je rođena 19.3.
početkom travnja otišli smo na more.   :Wink:  

i nije to nikakav poseban pothvat, niti su potrebni neki manevri i pripreme. samo opušteno i uživajte.

----------


## strumpfeta

Lutonjica, hvala  :Smile:  ... Upravu si, u biti je najveci dio u nasem stavu prema odredjenom pitanju. Samo me jos zanima, gdje zivite, tj. koliko vremenski putujete do obale? Nama nekih 5 sati u idealnim uslovima, bez pretjerane guzve na putevima. Dakle, sa bebicom bismo trebali jos koji sat duze, zar ne?

----------


## Lutonjica

s tako malom bebicom vam je najlakše putovati jer će najvjerojatnije cijelli put prespavati.   :Wink:  

kako rastu, tako se i putovanje produžuje - pa smo mi tako jednom od zagreba do krka putovali 6 sati (inače dođemo za 2.5 sata), a od zagreba do pule 8 sati (inače za 4 sata) :shock: 

ali kad je skroz mala beba u pitanju, mislim da nećete imati problema.

----------


## Veki

I mi smo išli na more kad je bebač imao 4 tjedna nakon prvog pregleda. Put od 4 sata. NIkakvih problema nije bilo, dapaće, ja sam na to gledala kao na najnormalniju i definitivno najkorisniju stvar koju smo napravili. 
Uživali smo. Mali se našetao sa tatom u marami, a curka i ja smo se nakupale i nauživale ( između dojenja ). Prekrasan period

----------


## Ninči

Mi smo išli pedijatru sa 19 dana, a prvi put smo bili vani sa 20 dana, ali nas je baba potjerala u kuću nakon 5 minuta  :Rolling Eyes:  Bilo je to prije nekih tjedan dana- dakle proljeće, a dan kao izmišljen za šetnju! :/

----------


## saska7

mi smo u 11mj isli van sa 15 dana...isli bi i ranije, ali je vani do tada bilo -nestoCelzijevaca pa se nekak nisam usudila. cim je doslo na 0 izasli smo van
sad si nekak kontam da cemo cimcim (kad ja budem mogla) van jer je termin pocetak 8mj pa ne ocekujem hladnocu, a ja cu izludit u 4 zida  :Wink: 

planiram za pocetak kolica i maramu (nekak se cvrsce veze od slinga, imam feeling) a sling ako budem trebala kasnije uvijek imati u kolicima
skuzila sam sa Bornom da ti proljece/jesen ne treba neka tanja dekica ako imas maramu u kolicima - uvijek mozes pokriti, zamotati cudo ako hoce spavati, a recimo pomalo puse vjetar...

----------


## Ria

Išli smo vani s 3 tjedna jer se tad vrijeme ustabililo.
Izašla je točno na dan kad je bio predivđen termin poroda (rodila se 3 tjedna ranije).

----------


## mikka

mi smo izasli u kratku setnju s nepunih 24 sata. ona bi bila stara 1 dan oko 8 navecer, a prosetali smo oko 2-3 popodne.

----------


## Rhea

Čekaj, mikka, jel to znači da si ti rodila?

----------


## mikka

jesam  :Smile:

----------


## Rhea

Ma da, nije mi baš sve bilo jasno, ali sad sam vidjela na čestitanjima.
Super :D

----------


## štrigica

Iv - prva šetnja u siječnju (bilo je hladno) imao je točno 4 tjedna...
B - prva šetnja kad su nas pustili iz rodilišta... bilo je prevruće....

----------


## ms. ivy

iz rodilišta sam htjela pobjeći na kavu u tkalču   :Rolling Eyes:  

peti dan smo se balkonirali, deveti šetali jarunom a dvanaesti prvi put otišli u dućan u marami.

----------


## thora

umaramili se, 8 dana nakon poroda, vjetar je pušuckao, i još nas je kiša uhvatila, i od tada svaki dan, ujutro i popodne, koliko god nam se da, a da nam se. Danas mu je 16 dana.  :Wink:

----------


## ninet

Ooooo ovo mi je trebalo.....znaci ja njega mogu umaramiti vec sad...?! Mislim, ne bi mi se dalo vuci kolica 10 dana po porodu....

----------


## Lutonjica

margita je bila u slingu 5 dana od poroda

----------


## dinasta80

nakon 7 dana je bila na balkonu kratko,a prva šetnja nakon 2 tj!!

----------


## kudri

U čet starija kćer ima priredbu u vrtiću. Malac će imati 9 dana. Jako je tužna što ne mogu ići. Da odem ipak? Malo mi je bed zbog zatvorenog prostora i puno djece, a opet tako žao starije kćeri...

----------


## Cubana

Odi bez djeteta.

----------


## suma

A ne moze nitko ici s vama, pa se seta s malenom okolo u kolicima, pa ako malena nesto treba ti si blizu.

----------


## lidać2

Moja ima 2mj.i nisam htjela ici na priredbu jucer starije a sutra ima mlada...bojala sam se bas zatvorenog prostora...no kod nas je ipak tata isao...

nego da bas usput pitam koliko dugo bi mogla s tako malom bebom biti vani?...u zg.-u je lijepi advent i voljela bi otic s djecom...no bojim se kako cu s malenom...sigurno bi bili vani oko 2-3h...i to navecer a uza to skoro svaki dan bude i maglustina pa neznam koliko nam to pametno...

Imam kolica s kosarom koja se jos dodatno moze zatvorit tako da cisto malo zraka ulazi ,mislila ubundat u skafandercic plus pokrit dekicom...pa ni sama neznam bi ili nebi...

----------


## kudri

Mislila sam staviti ga u ergo da bude na meni...u kolicima nemam pojma dal bi htiobiti...tata ide,ali bi htjela i ja. Mislite da ne?

----------


## maca papucarica

> Mislila sam staviti ga u ergo da bude na meni...u kolicima nemam pojma dal bi htiobiti...tata ide,ali bi htjela i ja. Mislite da ne?


Ja ne bih. A izašla sam u šetnju sa bebom starom 5 dana u siječnju. Ali, jedno mi je ušušuriti i zaštititi bebu i izaći na svježi zrak, sunce i to, a sasvim druga voditi ju u ovo virozno vrijeme u vrtićki kolektiv.
A stariju ćeš morati polako prestati žaliti. Da, mora sad dijeliti mamu i tatu, ali je zato dobila najljepši poklon koji dijete može dobiti- brata/sestru.  :Heart:

----------


## annie84

Rodio se u ponedjeljak navečer, u petak ujutro smo bili vani (do četvrtka zbog cr u bolnici). S točno dva tjedna sam ih oboje busom svaki dan vodila u vrtić. Sad ima nepunih 8 mjeseci i nikad nije bio bolestan, kuc kuc u drvo! 
Ja bi išla, al to sam ja.

----------


## Lili75

I ja bih isla ili kao annie ili kao suma.
moze i tata nosat bebu ispred a da si ti na priredbi.

----------


## jelena.O

ja ne bi išla s klincem , išla bi sama, ima li teta vremena pričuvat pol sata dete?

ja sam išla van s klinkom rođena u siječnju praktički 6-7 dana ali šetnju po kvartu i plac na otvorenom, bila zabundana, i pokrita dekicom.

lidač za tebe je možda rješenje da otiđete ranije popodne, i taman u 5 sati se već spušta mrak i imaš isti ambijent ko da ideš u 19

----------


## bella77

Ne bih vodila bebu, jedino ako ga ima netko pričuvati dok si ti unutra.

I ja sam prošle godine dosta toga propustila jer nisam mogla s bebom svukuda: kazališta, cirkus... stariji je išao s mm-om. Sad nadoknađujemo, ja sa starijim, mm s mlađim.  :Smile:

----------


## Diana72

Ja bih išla. Ne traju te priredbe baš tako dugo, a ako nitko ne puše i ne kašlje u dijete, neće mu ništa biti. Ja sam svoju uvijek vodila sa sobom, jer ih nemam kome ostaviti. Osim toga, mlađi je od prvog dana bio izložen vrtičkim virusima koje mu je seka donosila, sa tri mjeseca je prebolio vodene kozice, a sad kad i sam ide u vrtić, zdrav je ko dren, osim tu i tamo neke probavne smetnje, koja prođe za dan, dva.

----------


## nanimira

čim sam se digla iz kreveta i bila dovoljno snažna da ju uzmem u ruke sa sigurnošću da nećemo past ni ja ni ona..nakon 5 dana. prvo vani na dvorište a kad sam dodatno osnažila i polako u šetnje po selu.

----------


## tocekica

Prvo...10. dana nakon rođenja(carski) išli smo u maksić. Bio je 11. mjesec i baš je bilo razdoblje s lijepim vremenom.
Drugo...usred ljeta drugi dan od otpusta iz bolnice(carski), a 10. dan sam već išla sama u šetnje s klincem od 20 mj. i bebom.

----------


## LadyB

tjedan dana nakon poroda..porod je bio 5.5.i bilo je lijepo vrijeme i šetali smo u kolicima cca 20min koliko sam ja mogla zbog šavova..

----------


## Lili75

Odmah cim smo dosli doma.bio je svibanj  :Smile:

----------


## Ribica 1

10 dana nakon poroda. Iako je bio studeni, vrijeme je bilo jako toplo i ugodno, kao da je proljeće.

----------


## zutaminuta

Jutro kad sam rodila. Još sam imala braunilu u ruci. Izašle smo van i napravile dva kruga oko bolnice.

----------


## Beti3

> Jutro kad sam rodila. Još sam imala braunilu u ruci. Izašle smo van i napravile dva kruga oko bolnice.


A zašto?

----------


## Kaae

Zasto ne?

----------


## zutaminuta

Zafrkavam se. Ne daju ti ni da sam odeš na wc i pod tuš, a kamoli ovo.

----------


## Jadranka

> Zafrkavam se. Ne daju ti ni da sam odeš na wc i pod tuš, a kamoli ovo.


I ja sam se cudila. Mene su vikali da se vratim u sobu kad sam sama setala hodnikom ispred sobe :D

----------


## ani4

Dan kad smo dosli doma iz bolnice. Nismo doduse isli u setnju, vec smo proveli popodne na dvoristu.

----------


## annie84

U Austriji postoji opcija "ambulatnog" poroda. To znači da ako je sve u redu s mamom i bebom, nakon 6 sati ideš doma i onda ti dolazi primalja koju si sama izabrala onoliko puta koliko želiš  (veći dio sama plaćaš primalju, jedan dio pokriva osiguranje).
A nakon cr ideš doma nakon 3 noći, možeš nakon dvije ako odlučiš da si sposobna za to (tako sam ja). Jedino oni s privatnim osiguranjem idu u klinike i ostaju duže, imaju jednosobne sobe i puno veću komociju pa kužim i zašto ostaju  :Smile:

----------


## Vlattka

Neka dva-tri dana nakon dolaska kuci, bilo je to na početku desetog mjeseca. Išli smo prijavljivati u matični ured, a onda malo i prošetali. Na povratku sam primijetila da dijete nema kapu. Jest da je stalno bila u zavjetrini  :Smile:  ali moja mama je skoro pala u nesvijest kad je to čula.

----------


## Ribica 1

Ja mu nikad nisam stavljala kapicu. Ni kada smo isli iz rodilista, ni u setnju. Kod nas na jugu je bilo dosta toplo pocetkom studenog.

----------


## Ribica 1

> Jutro kad sam rodila. Još sam imala braunilu u ruci. Izašle smo van i napravile dva kruga oko bolnice.


Haha bas si me nasmijala.

----------


## Rhiannon

11-ti dan. Nismo setale nego smo malo provele na zraku pred kucom.

----------

